# Panamax MB1000 spare parts



## mikriman (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy spare parts for the MB1000 2009 model? I tried googling to no avail.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Not likely unless you can identify a generic part. Panamax has never made parts available to my knowledge.


----------

